# Berechnung PHP



## GPGOFORHELP (31. August 2005)

Ist es irgendwie möglich mittels PHP oder anders von 3 Zahlen die Summe zu bilden?

Und das Ergebniss dann in solch einer Form:
 Summe: XXX

anzeigen zu lassen?
Wie geht das?

Bitte helft mir. Danke.


----------



## Haruka (31. August 2005)

Wie "Summe"? Einfaches addieren von 3 Zahlen, oder wie? oO


```
<?
$zahl1 = 1;
$zahl2 = 5;
$zahl3 = 7;

$summe = $zahl1 + $zahl2 + $zahl3;

echo "Summe: " . $summe;
?>
```

Sowas? oO


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (31. August 2005)

```
$summe = $zahl1 + $zahl2 + $zahl3;
echo 'Summe: '.$summe;
```
Oder wie…? Ist doch eigentlich trivial.

PS: Mist, zu langsam


----------



## Pendergast (31. August 2005)

Eure Hilfsbereitschaft in Ehren! :suspekt: 

Und ich mag jetzt vielleicht etwas arrogant rüberkommen, aber mir persönlich sind gerade die Augen rausgefallen, als ich den Beitrag gesehen hab. Ein wenig Selbstinitiative hat noch niemandem geschadet. Und wenn nichtmal solch grundsätzliche "Problemstellungen" ohne Forenpost gelöst werden können oder wohl eher gelöst werden _wollen_, dann weiß ich echt nimmer weiter.


----------



## GPGOFORHELP (31. August 2005)

Ja gut, das ist mir schon so ungefähr klar, Problem ist bloß, die daten nun 1. in mein Tabellen Layout zu intergrieren

Beschreibung   Zahl
dff                    5
fddf                  6
fdfsd                7

Summe: XXX

und das ganze dann in eine Datenbank abzuspeichern mit der Beschreibung und der Zahl und der Summe und das ganze dann auch noch so wie man möchte online verändern und abspeichern kann.


----------



## GPGOFORHELP (31. August 2005)

Kann mir jetzt keiner mehr helfen?


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (31. August 2005)

Klar, wenn du dich nocheinmal ganz klar ausdrückst und uns sagst, was GENAU dein Problem ist.


----------



## GPGOFORHELP (31. August 2005)

Ok, also ich habe eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten und in der rechten Seite befinden Sich mehrere Zahlen und in der linken Text. Die sich in der rechten Seite befindenden Zahlen sollen nun zusammen adiert unten angezeigt werden.

2. Stufe es muss eine möglichkeit geben, diese eingegebenen Daten in eine Datenbank abzuspeichern, beliebig verändern, und natürlich öffnen kann.

So das ich das Formular z.B. nach einem Datum online abspeichere und dann nach einem halen Jahr dieses wieder aufrufen kann und zur not wieder bearbeiten kann.


Die Adresse mit einer Bsp.-Tabelle finden Sie unter http://www.german-partys.de


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ist wirklich dringend.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (1. September 2005)

Ich hab grade keinen link, wo erklärt wird, wie man mit MySQL arbeitet, aber das ist eigentlich ganz simpel.

Da brauchst du nicht lange, um das zu verstehen.
Und bei Fragen kannst du ja noch hier fragen. Nur das Script schreiben musst du im Großen und Ganzen schon selbst 
--- Hier würde jetzt ein Link stehen, wo dir alles mit MySQL erklärt wird, wenn ich einen hätte   ---


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. September 2005)

Hier ein Link wo alles ueber MySQL erklaert wird.


----------



## Haruka (1. September 2005)

Pendergast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eure Hilfsbereitschaft in Ehren! :suspekt:
> 
> Und ich mag jetzt vielleicht etwas arrogant rüberkommen, aber mir persönlich sind gerade die Augen rausgefallen, als ich den Beitrag gesehen hab. Ein wenig Selbstinitiative hat noch niemandem geschadet. Und wenn nichtmal solch grundsätzliche "Problemstellungen" ohne Forenpost gelöst werden können oder wohl eher gelöst werden _wollen_, dann weiß ich echt nimmer weiter.



Ich war einfach zu verwirrt über die Frage oO

GPGOFORHELP:
Ich hab deinen Post jetzt drei mal gelesen... ich glaub, ich hab jetzt sogar verstanden was du überhaupt willst... *ein viertes mal les*... glaub ich... *sich am Kopf kratz*

Aber ergänzend zu reptiles Link:
http://www.php.net/manual/de/ref.mysql.php


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (1. September 2005)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/de/index.html

auf deutsch  (same wie vom reptiler)


----------



## GPGOFORHELP (1. September 2005)

Ich konnte meinen Termin noch zum Glük bis nächste Woche verschieben. Da ich aber wirklich nur noch wenig Zeit habe und mich bestimmt erst 4 Wochen damit beschäftigen muss, bitte ich irgendjemand um Hilfe, mir solch eine Datenbank zu programmieren.

Bitte Bitte helft einen Ahnungslosen.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (1. September 2005)

Die Datenbank programmiert dir so schnell keiner.
Du musst ja nur Daten ein und auslesen 

Das ist wirklich GANZ einfach.
nur SELECT blabla FROM blabla WHERE blabla = blabla
UPDATE blabla SET blabla WHERE blabla = blabla
und INSERT INTO blabla ... usw 

http://tut.php-q.net/ steht glaube ich auch nochmal alles schön erklärt (Such dir die Links links raus)


----------



## GPGOFORHELP (1. September 2005)

Ok, ihr kennt meine Bsp. Tabelle, sagt mir nen Preis und sagt mir wann es fertig ist. Da ich täglich von 5:30 bis 18:30 arbeite und echt momentan keine Zeit habe.

Bitte helft mir nur dieses einemal und ich werde anfang Oktober auch anfangen mich intensiv mit php und mysql auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (1. September 2005)

Naja ich hab keine Lust, dir den Code zu schreiben, auch wenn es nicht viel Aufwand ist.
Vielleicht findet sich jemand anders. Normalerweise mache ich nämlich nicht mehr, als einen Code zu fixen, oder Links zu posten, bzw auf Fehler hinzuweisen und evtl. zu verbessern.


----------



## GPGOFORHELP (7. September 2005)

Hallo, niemAND HIER DER GELD VERDIENEN WILL


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (7. September 2005)

Ich nicht ...
Gibt aber auch professionelle Firmen (oder so was in der Art ...), die das machen ...
Google mal ein bisschen


----------



## BSA (7. September 2005)

Hab dir ne PN geschrieben!


----------

